# Ford 601 workmaster



## bigkat (Jun 30, 2011)

well... I have searched the internets and came up empty on this problem... Would like to know if any of you knowledgeable people can help...

My clutch and right brake goes down with each other... I don't know why or anything... 

if I press the clutch the brake goes down... if I brake the clutch goes down...

I would have thunk that it was a separated system... 

I am newbee when it comes to farm eq. but I draw from my automobile knowledge to get most stuff done but this one is way over my head!!!

so what do you think, tractorforum???

bigkat


----------



## 98gt (Sep 18, 2011)

both the brakes are on one side (right) and clutch is on the left... i think you just have them backwards


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

The clutch pedal and brake pedal are on a common shaft. The clutch pedal should be free to rotate without moving the brake pedal. Remove the cluth pedal from the shaft and clean it and the shaft with fine sandpaper and lubricate. The problem should be gone.


----------

